# Our New 286Fk



## Bulldawg (Nov 11, 2009)

We got our 2010 OB 286FK in Aug and we love it. We are planning to take it to Hunting Island State Park near Beaufort S.C. next spring.We are counting down the days.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Bulldawg said:


> We got our 2010 OB 286FK in Aug and we love it. We are planning to take it to Hunting Island State Park near Beaufort S.C. next spring.We are counting down the days.


We bought our 286FK this summer and also love it. It's a little nose heavy. I don't have a scale but I'm guessing the tounge somewhere around 1100 lbs. So I see a 3/4 ton in my future









What sold us was the living room/kitchen. Hope you have a great time with it - we are planning on doing the same.


----------

